# surrogacy in Canada?



## lilbeanhoping

Does anyone have any experience with surrogacy in Canada?

Things like how much it costs?
How you go about doing getting in touch with a surrogate mother?

Etc

We're looking into any and all options of having a baby. It's a long way off that we'd make this decision but it's more of a just wondering, starting to look into it kind of thing. 

Thanks :)


----------



## TinKin

I have been a surrogate twice here in Canada (Ontario) and am currently expecting twins for a wonderful couple. I have only dealt with one agency and have been extremely pleased with both journeys. They have been in operation for 20+ years and the owner/operator has extensive knowledge of the Canadian laws surrounding surrogacy.
here is the name of agency.

Canadian Surrogacy Options



If you have any other questions feel free to ask.
Good luck


----------



## lilbeanhoping

Thanks :) I will look into that agency.


----------

